# Directv enhanced content



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

My THR22 keeps trying to record enhanced content. 
There is no channel displayed, just DTV shown where the channel number would be.
The red record light is on, but nothing is being recorded
There is a banner on the screen saying "check phone or internet connection to order this program"
The DVR has tried to do this many times.
Any way of stopping the THR22 from trying to do this?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm guessing it's recording instant PPV movies from a special channel. Usually this should only happen late at night, though. And your own recordings should always take priority. 

Have you tried resetting your Tivo?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I didn't think the THR22 had that feature.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

stevel said:


> I didn't think the THR22 had that feature.


Good point. I'm not sure. But I know my old Series 2 Tivos would record commercials, previews, etc. to a reserved portion of their hard drive. Maybe that's what the THR22 is doing?


----------



## bjornolf (Jan 27, 2012)

I get this too. I have three THR-22s, and only the one in my den does this in the middle of the day, and it does it all the time. It's annoying, too, because I like to flip back and forth between my tuners when NOT recording, and this really messes with my ability to do that. If anyone knows how to stop this, I'd love to know. My guide also has random annoying banner ads that take up channel space. Any way to stop this as well? Thanks.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

bjornolf said:


> My guide also has random annoying banner ads that take up channel space. Any way to stop this as well? Thanks.


The regular D* HR DVRs have this too. Fortunately, there are no ads on the Tivo guide (non-grid) and both my wife and I prefer that style guide.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

My THR22 keeps trying to record enhanced content.
There is no channel displayed, just DTV shown where the channel number would be.
The banner tells me to check my internet connection.
Anyone else having this happen?
Called D* tech support. They hardly even heard of the THR-22, and didn't have a clue about what I was talking about.
Guess all they can do is read from a script.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I suggest asking in dbstalk.com where more people familiar with DirecTV stuff hang out. There is a dedicated section for the THR22.


----------



## cyborlink (Oct 29, 2007)

Go to Tivo Central > Messages & Setup > Settings > Recording > Auto-Record Suggestions? > [SELECT] No- Don't Record Tivo Suggestions.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

I don't have suggestions turned on, and the enhanced content recordings have nothing to do with suggestions.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

This recording of enhanced content needs to have some way of disabling it. 
I turned on the tv this morning, and it was doing it on the displayed tuner. This is only suppose to only happen on the tuner that is not being viewed according to D*. 
What a bunch of cra*! I can't even leave it on a channel that I want to view in the AM when I hit the rack at night expecting to see the morning news when I get up in the morning.
Every time I turn around, the dam thing is trying to record enhanced content, but the time line isn't moving and it says check your internet connection, (witch is connected and working), Even giving the program 3 thumbs down, it still comes back and tries to record the same movie again.
As far as I am concerned, D* is interfering my full use of the DVR, so I am not getting my full use of it.
They need to have an "opt out" option on this or a way of disabling it by way of an option in the settings menu.
Even if the internet connection is disconnected, it tries to download enhanced content, so it must be in the firmware that it is telling the TiVo to record it. If it is an inbeded function, it could be hacked out, but don't think that anyone would ever try. 
There is almost no chance of anyone being able to hack these units, but there is always someone hacker out there that has the talent to do it and take it as a challenge. 

Am I the only one out there that finds this annoying? Anyone care to comment?


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Am I the only one out there that finds this annoying? Anyone care to comment? 
Bobcat

Very annoying and really starting to tick me off.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I've never encountered it, so can't really comment.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

D* is very covert about recording enhanced content it. Although there is no "Red" record lamp lit on the front of the DVR, when you bring up the right arrow banner, the second tuner record light is lit, so you wouldn't even know that it is doing this unless you do a right arrow to see the title of the movie that is on tuner 1. I do a 3 thumbs down on the movie it is recording, but that doesn't help. It just keeps trying to record the same movie again.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Thumbs never affected TiVo's recording of the Teleworld program so it does not astonish me that it has no effect here.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

Just set a manual daily recording at 30 minutes before your usual expected wake time for the news channel. Have it record for 5 minutes, and keep at most 1.

Then every morning, you should have one tuner set to the right channel with a 30 minute news buffer.


----------



## hitthepacecar (Feb 13, 2003)

This is a minor annoying issues with the new TIVO, if Directv is downloading enhanced content on one of the tuners.

Sometimes that tuner loses the buffer / record option when DTV is done doing its crap. But it's downloading this all the time all weekend WTFO? The fix is to reboot, nice way to spend 14 minutes......

Does anyone know why its downloading the content, I do have auto record option turned off.


----------



## SBSooner (May 8, 2012)

I'm having the same problem with one of my tuners being taken by dtv and recording Enhanced Content. It happens at 8am every morning. it wouldn't be so bad if it happened at 3am. If I schedule something to record on both tuners at 8am it just does it after my recording is done. This is ridiculous since the ability to pause and change tuners is the main reason we have TiVo. We use both tuners. Does anyone know how to make it stop? It's more than frustrating to not get what you pay for. I've talked to DTV a couple times about this and they claim they don't know anything about it.


----------



## wezel (Apr 28, 2004)

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Directv enhanced content turn off


Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response Via Email(Aleiza N. (ID 100289191)) - 05/21/2012 12:29 PM

Thank you for following up on your previous email. I understand that you would like to stop getting DIRECTV Enhanced Content.

While we do not have an option right now to turn off DIRECTV Enhanced Content, I have forwarded your comments to DIRECTV Management for review. While they can not follow up individually with every customer, rest assured every suggestion and comment is reviewed. We often make changes based on customer feedback like yours.

Thank you again for writing. I understand this is important to you. We appreciate you bringing this to our attention.

Sincerely, 

Aleiza N. - 100289191 
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Really getting tired of this. It NEVER happened before I upgraded to HD a couple of months ago. Now all my receivers are doing this including 3 SD D*TiVos.


----------



## wezel (Apr 28, 2004)

I've been having this problem on my bedroom TiVo. (just upgraded a couple of weeks ago). After about three nights my wife started complaining about the brightness of the blue light circle, so I started putting the system in standby when we go to bed (blue light circle off). Since then, I haven't noticed any enhanced content going on when I turn it on in the morning. 

No conclusion, but???????

Update: Sorry. This is not correct. It happens anyway.


----------



## jimandre (Dec 28, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but wanted to chime in. THR-22 has always indicated occasional Enhanced Content downloads; however, past several weeks DTV is asking to change the channel betwen 8 pm and 10pm. We always cancel and stay on the channel we are watching.

We are also experiencing frequent clipped scheduled recordings - Could our refusal to change the channel for Enhanced Content cause the download to access the other tuner and clip a scheduled recording?


----------



## wezel (Apr 28, 2004)

I may be that last person to figure this out, but if I'm not, be aware that when you go to the tuner recording enhanced content you can press the red record button and get the option of stopping the recording. If you do that the tuner will then go to the same channel that the other tuner is on but will have no tail. You may then proceed normally.

Not really a solution but I get a little satisfaction out of turning it off and getting my other tuner back.


----------

